# ci parto per Roma



## eszterreka

Ciao, 
Ho un dubbio: si può sostituire "parto per Roma" con "ci parto"? 

Il pronome ci andrebbe bene per sostituire qualsiasi avverbio di luogo, no?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

No, "ci parto per Roma" è scorretto.


----------



## eszterreka

Infatti, lo sentivo anch'io. Solo che conoscevo la regola generale che il pronome 'ci' sostituisce tutti gli avverbi di luogo. E come mai non vale questa regola in questo caso?

Esistono dei casi quando "ci" sta per una costruzione con "per", ad esempio: ho passato per Milano = ci sono passato.


----------



## olaszinho

eszterreka said:


> Esistono dei casi quando "ci" sta per una costruzione con "per", ad esempio: ho passato per Milano = ci sono
> passato.


 
Si dice: sono passato per Milano...
Per quanto riguarda Roma, CI puoi arrivare.


----------



## eszterreka

Ok, sono passato per Milano. Forse ho posto male la domanda: perché con partire non si può usare il pronome ci, mentre si dice ci vado, ci vengo, ci arrivo ecc. ?


----------



## Matrap

perchè si puo andare, venire, arrivare *in* un luogo dunque si può usare *ci*
mentre si puo solo partire *da* un luogo e la particella *ci *non può sostituire *da*


----------



## eszterreka

Non dico partire da, ma partire per. "Partire per" non è moto a luogo? 

Ci può essere usato come avverbio di luogo specie con verbi tipo andare, venire, stare, essere.

Stato in luogo
Es.: io vivo a Roma e ci sto bene.

Moto a luogo
Es.: al mare ci vado domani perché oggi devo lavorare.

Moto attraverso luogo
Es.: in ufficio ci passo domani.


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me anche in "passare per" il per può essere sostituito da *ci*.
 - Sei passato per Milano?
 - Sì, ci sono passato.


----------



## olaszinho

infinite sadness said:


> Secondo me anche in "passare per" il per può essere sostituito da *ci*.
> - Sei passato per Milano?
> - Sì, ci sono passato.


 
Chi ha detto il contrario?


----------



## marco.cur

Sono passato per Roma. Ci sono passato: sono passato lì (a Roma).
Parto per Roma: non si può dire "parto lì".


----------



## francisgranada

eszterreka said:


> Non dico partire da, ma partire per. "Partire per" non è moto a luogo? ....



Il verbo_ partire "_in sè" ha piuttosto il significato di un "moto dal luogo", per cui _partire per_ di fatto non significa _andare a/in_ o _viaggiare a/in_, invece ha un senso di "allontanarsi" _*dal*_ posto dove uno si trova _*per *_un altro posto. 

 La tua frase in questione la potremmo interpretare p.e. così: 

Parto _(da qui)_ per _(visitare/vivere_ _a_) Roma
Parto _(dal posto dove sono adesso)_ per _(visitare/vivere a_) Roma
  Parto _(da Budapest)_ per _(visitare/vivere a)_  Roma

(Etimologicamente, il verbo _partire _ha un senso di "non fare più parte di", "dividersi da", "staccarsi da". Questo ci spiega anche perché non diciamo "parto a Roma".)


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Secondo me anche in "passare per" il per può essere sostituito da *ci*.
> - Sei passato per Milano?
> - Sì, ci sono passato.


Oppure: devo passarci, ci passerò.


----------



## annapo

Ci ha valore di avverbio di luogo, e vuol dire:

"in questo/ quel luogo"
"per questo per quel luogo"
pertanto, puoi dire:

andiamo a Roma, vogliamo andarci
vengo a roma, voglio venirci
passiamo per roma, vogliamo passarci 

non vuole invece dire (perlomeno nell'italiano moderno) "da quel luogo" questa è la ragione per cui no puoi dire "parto da Roma, ci parto"


----------



## eszterreka

* franciscagranada*_ Il verbo partire "in sè" ha piuttosto il significato di un "moto dal luogo", per cui __partire per di fatto non significa __andare a/in o __viaggiare a/in, invece ha un senso di "allontanarsi" __*dal* posto dove uno si trova __*per *un altro posto.
_
Grazie della risposta.

Volevo capire *il motivo* per cui non si usa "*ci parto*" per dire "*parto per Roma" *. (All'università la professoressa aveva detto che esiste "ci parto", ma mi suonava troppo strano, quindi sentivo che era errato, volevo solo trovarne la spiegazione.)


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, eszterreka. Francamente non so perché ti si dica che 'ci parto' non può sostituire 'parto da', quando hai chiesto chiaramente se può sostituire 'parto per' (che è moto a luogo, sì), comunque personalmente condivido la spiegazione di marco.cur.


----------



## Shini

Eszterreka, provo ad aiutarti anch'io, rifacendomi al post di marco.cur.
Semplificando, _ci_ sta per "lì", "in quel luogo".
Nella frase "sono passato per Milano" la preposizione _per_ indica che sei passato attraverso, o che sei stato dentro la città. Perciò puoi usare _ci_. Questo vale anche per le altre frasi da te citate:


eszterreka said:


> Es.: io vivo a Roma e ci sto bene.
> Ci vivo. (ci = a Roma = nella città di Roma)
> 
> Es.: al mare ci vado domani perché oggi devo lavorare.
> Ci vado. (ci = al mare = in quel luogo)
> 
> Es.: in ufficio ci passo domani.
> Ci passo. (ci = in ufficio = nel luogo che è l'ufficio)


 
Nella frase "parto per Roma" invece indichi la destinazione, il luogo verso cui ti dirigi. 
Se tu dicessi "ci parto" sarebbe come dire: parto lì, in quel luogo. Come vedi manca un pezzo, perché _ci_ non riesce a rappresentare la preposizione _per_.


----------



## eszterreka

Shini: Nella frase "parto per Roma" invece indichi la destinazione, il luogo verso cui ti dirigi. 
Se tu dicessi "ci parto" sarebbe come dire: parto lì, in quel luogo. Come vedi manca un pezzo, perché _ci_ non riesce a rappresentare la preposizione _per_.[/QUOTE]

GRAZIE!


----------

